# first day out then at Glentress



## Virtual DBP (15 Oct 2009)

Well after my how do you learn to ride off road thread, i took my middle one (9yr) along to glentress along with my oldest one (13yr) and his mate.

We hired bikes (Kona Charger) and had a great day out. We started up at the skills area and had a few goes at the jumps ...the 3 table tops that are back to back.

We then went off on a trail ride, i took my youngest one on the blue loop that took in betty blue and blue velvet sections while my oldest one and their mate did the bitch/matrix and magic mushroom bits; i know this because we did nothing but watch youtube videos that night of people on those bits!

After that we went back to the free ride section and we all repeatedly did the series of jumps from the top (even an old fella like me managed to get “good air”!) and the big table top box thing which looks a bit higher when your going down it than it does watching at the side.

Anyway thanks for all the comments on my earlier thread... we all really enjoyed the day out, the climbs meant my youngest one had to get off and push quite a bit but he loved the freeride route (so maybe bmx’ing would be best for him) and now we’re all saving up for big expensive off road machines!

As a side note i think if i were to take this up, i'd take advantage of lessons to improve my techniques because most of the things i did were by virtue of just going for it as opposed to applying great technique


----------



## GilesM (15 Oct 2009)

Sounds really good, I'm not surprised everyone enjoyed themselves, from what you all did, I would recommend getting up to the top of Spooky Wood next time, a bit of tough(ish) climbing, but you'll all love the run down.


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Nov 2009)

I have heard so many ( well two but they talk about it alot) people talking about Glentress I must get myself there one of these fine days and try it for myself, I love nothing better than getting muddy and enjoying a challenge


----------



## Matty (5 Nov 2009)

...... am looking for a partner to try out Glentress with. Recently acquired MTB and need somewhere proper to try it out.


----------



## GilesM (6 Nov 2009)

Jane and Matty, just go there, it really is a great place, routes are clearly marked, not easy to get lost, Blue runs are a good place to start, I am often there at the weekends (usually Saturdays), say if you are going at any time, always happy to help with a few pointers for the first timers there.


----------



## Matty (6 Nov 2009)

Giles,

Do you do much cycling in East Lothian? 

Matt


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Nov 2009)

Some of my friends want to go there but I'm scared! ;0) We went to Carron Valley last year, it was ok but a bit short, and we did the Finglas Loop a month or so ago. One of them wants to do this too LINK. 

I quite like off road tracks etc but I just can't do the obstacles they come up with on these bike trails. I'm too fat and old to get a bike airborne these days! Got a my speed wrong and accidentally took off over a hump at Carron Valley, did not like the experience ;0)


----------



## GilesM (9 Nov 2009)

Matty said:


> Giles,
> 
> Do you do much cycling in East Lothian?
> 
> Matt



This time of the year, (if not working away) I go out for a ride around the lanes a couple of evenings a week on my hardtail, usually between 25 to 35miles, and head off to one of the trail centres or natural trails in the Borders or the Dumfries areas at the weekend. In the summer I ride off road a little more around East Lothian in the evenings, keep meaning to investigate Pressmennan woods, I've walk around there and I definately think there could be some fun there. I've also had a few trips up into the Lammermuir hills, quite good, but can be a bit boggy.


----------



## GilesM (9 Nov 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Some of my friends want to go there but I'm scared! ;0) We went to Carron Valley last year, it was ok but a bit short, and we did the Finglas Loop a month or so ago. One of them wants to do this too LINK.
> 
> I quite like off road tracks etc but I just can't do the obstacles they come up with on these bike trails. I'm too fat and old to get a bike airborne these days! Got a my speed wrong and accidentally took off over a hump at Carron Valley, did not like the experience ;0)



Give Glentress a try, the Blue is fairly tame, the roughest parts are actually up hill, all jumpy, balance type obstacles have chicken runs around them, and the red route is also fairly non technical, I would advise doing the Blue route from the bottom car park, but switching to the red route to include Spooky Wood, it's a fun descent (with a not so fun climb just before), all the worst bits have chicken runs, and it is mainly quite smooth, and ridden well within yourself, it is not dangerous, and you don't have to get airbourne (but there are some great bits for those that like the flying feeling), then after Spooky wood switch back to the Blue, nice smooth flowing single track back to the car park, just make sure you don't end up in the freeride section, clearly marked but I have seen a few people end up in there by accident and they looked a tad concerned.


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Nov 2009)

GilesM said:


> Give Glentress a try, the Blue is fairly tame...



Oh I'm sure I'll end up there! Never goes away, you think they've forgotten and then it's "So eh, what do you think about going to Glentress?". I'm not keen, I'm rubbish off road! ;0) And when you're an old fart and you go backside over elbow it takes absolutely ages to heal up. I've still got pains from falls three and four years ago!


----------



## GilesM (9 Nov 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> And when you're an old fart and you go backside over elbow it takes absolutely ages to heal up. I've still got pains from falls three and four years ago!



I'm with you on that one, fortunately I still bounce (not sure for how much longer though), but it gets harder to pick myself up from the floor, and the next morning is always hell.


----------



## tradesecrets (11 Nov 2009)

Glentress is what you make of it ethier you like it get taken in by all the hype ... 

Our you hate it but the scenery alone helps to make up for it 

And at the end of your ride you could leave with the thought "Was that it "


----------



## GilesM (12 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> Glentress is what you make of it ethier you like it get taken in by all the hype ...
> 
> Our you hate it but the scenery alone helps to make up for it
> 
> And at the end of your ride you could leave with the thought "Was that it "



I can understand that it is not for some, but I don't really think those that like it do due to the hype, whatever hype that is, difficult to think what hype is used to persuade people to ride up some of the climbs there, and even harder to believe that anyone interested in cycling would leave thinking, "Was that it", most people leave in different states of tiredness and a big grin on their face.


----------



## irontam (21 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> Glentress is what you make of it ethier you like it get taken in by all the hype ...



Your command of English seems to have abandoned you... but what hype are you talking about?


----------

